# simple pack balance monitor, batt-bridge+



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Do these have a setting to give 3 V at three digits precision, or are they only +- 0.1 V? The specs don't say, and the pictures are confusing- some showing 5.05V, others showing xx.x V...


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

Moltenmetal said:


> Do these have a setting to give 3 V at three digits precision, or are they only +- 0.1 V? The specs don't say, and the pictures are confusing- some showing 5.05V, others showing xx.x V...


I tried it across 1 cell, it didn't even light up.
I tried it across 2 cells and it showed 7.96v in bright red, so it gained a decimal point under 10 (and is reasonably accurate).

FWIW it drew 22ma on 20v.

They have these which have a separate supply which allow higher (and presumably lower) readings, but powering them is another issue, *assuming* they also use 22ma, here is the caveman approach:
EDIT: caveman approach removed, see components below for packs up to 200v.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

For a few bucks you can get 7-100v meters with a built in power converter.

and microswitches/snap switches can often handle 100vdc repeatedly. So circuit 1 for those components would be trivial, good for a test bench setup with no parasitic loads, or a locost ride with a 60-200v pack.


----------

